# Shot needed?



## r_b_burg (Dec 24, 2004)

Just curious what is needed to hunt the different land for upland game birds in NoDok. Private land vs CRP, WPA, Plots. Steel vs Lead.

Thanks.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

WPA's, as well as any other federally OWNED land require non-toxic shot. Lead is okay for everything else. If you should decide that you might want to shoot a duck when you're walking a creek bottom for pheasants, make sure all you have in your posession is steel. The Game and Fish Dept. has no sense of humor when it comes to their waterfowl. Good hunting, Burl


----------



## justins (Sep 4, 2005)

4 shot lead and shot lead work nicely...i usually have my first shot be 6 shot then the other 2 are 4 shot


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I use 5's in the early season and 4's the rest of the way. Lead shot sure has gotten expensive the last couple of years! 6.99 was the cheapest I could find over the weekend in G.F. Remember when it was 4 bucks a box a few years back.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

This season I am just using the rest of the shells I have laying around. I found over 75 rounds of lead 4's, 5's, and 6's laying around the house (remnants of boxes I used in the past). I am just going to use those up before buying anything new, especially with the increase in price that Rick said. If you go out near Bismarck, I have had good luck finding cheap ammo at Capital Tool and Hardware, on the strip in Mandan. I can't remember the prices but it was better than anywhere in GF.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I got boxes of shot at KMart for $3.69 this fall. Kinda like playing the gas game!


----------



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2004)

For all my upland hunting, I use Remington High-base 5 shot.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I only hunt pheasants and I shoot all steel #2 and #3. That way I don't have to worry about ducks jumping out of the cattails or WPA's. Your pretty much ready from the get go. Seems to work for me but others will disagree. Started doing that when the kids were young to simplify things and have not found a reason to go back to lead. One good shot is always better at a medium range than a quick first shot and a long second shot. Take your time get a good bead and you should not need lead shot. One man's opinion!


----------

